# How long will it take for white dove eggs to hatch?



## guev7777 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi I was wondering it anyone knew how long will it take for white dove eggs to hatch? She been sitting on the egg for 20 day I don't see anything. What could I do? 


Also she only 6 month old white Dove.


Thank you very very MUCH for you HELP


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I think they are like a pigeon, 18 days. You may want to candle them and see if they are any good.
Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

guev7777 said:


> Hi I was wondering it anyone knew how long will it take for white dove eggs to hatch? She been sitting on the egg for 20 day I don't see anything. What could I do?
> 
> 
> Also she only 6 month old white Dove.
> ...


with ringneck doves their incubation is about 14 days, so yes these are not fertile. Iam assuming you have a pair. sometimes the eggs are not fertile or the embryos stopped growing for some reason. you can crack them open and see if there was an embryo inside if you want to know that information, which can be helpful when keeping track of the pairs health.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Regardless of pigeon or dove they aren't going to hatch. She's young so I'm not surprised.


----------



## Pilanka (Apr 10, 2012)

Pick the egg up and hold it to your ear and if there is a ticking noise inside then the egg wil hatch shortly. if it dosent and if the egg is unexpectedly black or blue then it is rotten.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pilanka said:


> Pick the egg up and hold it to your ear and if there is a ticking noise inside then the egg wil hatch shortly. if it dosent and if the egg is unexpectedly black or blue then it is rotten.


The thread is from march so Im sure the egg has been tossed.

the dates are at the top of the posts.


----------

